# Tips for Australia skilled visa applications



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship has compiled a new list of tips to help people applying for a visa for Australia under the SkillSelect scheme. It says that first and foremost people need to make sure that they submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) in the right visa for your circumstances and the skilled [...]

Click to read the full news article: Tips for Australia skilled visa applications...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

